# Why are my Cory cats dying?



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

Are you using co2? I don't see plant matter killing them, they are pretty hardy if you ask me... What is the tank temp.? Was it after a water change?


----------



## Cp1251 (Jan 4, 2012)

I do run C02 but my ready is saying that is it just right? I haven't done a water change in about a week and a half. The temperature is at 81 degrees. I keep it a oil high for the discus. 

Could the C02 do it?



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5guzkk


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Corys are pretty hearty. I know discus people keep their tanks immaculate to minimize nitrates, and low dk and such. Are they getting enough to eat?


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 19, 2012)

What kind of Corys are they?
What kind of substrate are you using?
What are you feeding them? Are you feeding them directly (pellets, wafers, etc), or letting them get the leftovers from feeding the other fish?


----------



## Cp1251 (Jan 4, 2012)

They should be getting plenty. I feed the tank 1 a day at least and some food usually makes it to the bottom. I also use pellets. I've lost about 7 of them in the past 3 days. All different types of Cory's too. 

My water is clean and I do a good little wc regiment. My PH is at 6.8 and is very consistent. No other fish are showing signs (death) other than the corys.


----------



## Cp1251 (Jan 4, 2012)

alfalfa said:


> What kind of Corys are they?
> What kind of substrate are you using?


So far I have lost 2 sterbai, 1 skunk, and 3 pandas. They have all been in the tank at least 3-4 months by now. 

I have eco complete and the tank is about 7 months old.


----------



## iRun (Apr 12, 2011)

Just a thought...When I had a rainbow tank, they were such voracious eaters, the corys didn't stand a chance. The rainbows could eat the bottom feeder pellets in one bite. I tried feeding in the dark, but the rainbows still managed to snatch it up.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

What about oxygen? Some say bottom fish like corys suffer more from CO2 because there tends to be less oxygen at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

If the cory's are starved of O2 they go to the top to get air, but then again if they can't make it to the top... I would adjust the temp a little in the tank, that's just me personally.. I breed cory's and I never let the tanks get over 76-77, I know cory's are pretty flexible in there water conditions.... If they look under feed to you feed them at night time when the lights are out they might stand a better chance of getting food that way


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Any sign of disease like fuzzy growth?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Is there a disease that affects Cory only? otherwise other fish should be dieing? leaning towards starvation, don't know about rainbows, but I know discus can flat pick the bottom clean!

From my desk where I am supposed to be working


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I would have to agree with the others suggesting they aren't getting enough to eat. While you may think some food is getting to the bottom with the other fish you have in there and only feeding once a day I would say they are not getting enough to eat. Corys need more to live than just the little amount of food that you think is reaching the bottom. Try to feed sinking food that is made specifically for bottom feeders such as corys and plecos. I feed my corys Ken's catfish pellets everyday and make sure that there is always food on the bottom for them other than just the stuff that the other fish don't eat.


----------



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

Try feeding them at 1 hr after the light is off, that might help to get them feed


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Many cory's will simply burn out after a few weeks ,months, at temps much above 76 degrees F.(prefer cooler water)
Temp of 80 degrees F is much too warm for majority of these fish with possible exception of sterbai corydoras.
You can see if fish are starving by looking at their bellies. IME


----------

